# Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника, головокружения



## LuSanna1983 (8 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте! Мне 34 года. До этого ничем не болела, травм не было. В августе 2017 началось легкое головокружение, длилось недели 3, пошла к неврологу. Анализ крови, УЗИ сосудов головы в норме. Рентген показал начальную стадию шейного остеохондроза. Пропила мидокалм, мексидол, этирококсиб. Состояние как мне казалось улучшилось. Головокружения беспокоили периодически, но я видимо перестала на них обращать внимания. В ноябре к головокружениям добавились мурашки по рукам и ногам, особенно перед сном, очень сильная тревога, стало давить в области сердца. Пошла к кардиологу. На ЭКГ выявили тахикардию, по УЗИ сердца все в норме. Пропила конкор и панангин, пульс сейчас в районе 80, был больше 100 в спокойном состоянии. Тревога продолжалась, засыпала плохо. С середины декабря как то почувствовала себя лучше, до начала января. После новогодних праздников тревожность усилилась, стало давить в груди и как будто тяжело дышать. Сходила к терапевту, сказал обычный неврозм + остеохондроз. Пошла заниматься йогой. Назначил атаракс. Головокружения и мурашки продолжались. + очень сильное напряжение в шее. особенно при работе за компьютером. Сходила на массаж воротниковой зоны 2 раза и слегла, все болит, голова плывет и ужасная слабость была. Массаж делал точечный. Сделал неправильно или мне нельзя было массаж.... Пролежала 2 дня с сильной слабостью, головокружением, пониженным давлением. Один раз были сильные мурашки по голове. Поехала как оклемалась к другому неврологу.
Диагноз: нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника с вестибулярными нарушениями и мышечно-тоническим синдромом, тревожное расстройство. Повтороное УЗИ сосудов в норме, УЗи сосудов шеи выявило снижение кровотока в одной артерии и размеры меньше нормы у второй артерии. Сейчас пью: атаркакс (спать стала гораздо лучше, тревожность почти ушла), Бетасерк, Мидокалм , целебрекс. делаю фонофорез гидрокортизоном. На 2-3 часа в день одеваю воротник Шанца, в нем шея сразу расслабляется, голова проясняется, снимаю и снова все состояние "полета".  Еще появились странные ощущения в голове. Как будто она тоже напрягается или ее сдавливают каким то вакуумом, болей при этом нет. Но головокружения продолжаются, особенно во второй половине дня. Во сне стала все очень сильно отлеживать, один раз проснулась, руку не чувствую вообще, двигать ей не могу, растерла, побежали сильные мурашки и рука задвигалась. Если бы не головокружения, в целом бы на здоровье не жаловалась. Что еще проверить? и к какому специалисту обратиться? Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2018)

@LuSanna1983, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## LuSanna1983 (8 Фев 2018)

@La murr, спасибо)


----------

